# Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode



## 2bulent2 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello
While I am trying to install freebsdFreeBSD 10.2 amd64 on my laptop using a USB drive it stops at the beginning. Is there a solution? I attached the screenshot.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 24, 2016)

I think you're supposed to report those. I'm not sure of the proper way to go about that. Bugzilla requires an account, and there's the possibility of the mailing list. Bugzilla must be checked, to see if a report has been made before, no matter how you report it.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 24, 2016)

Would it be fine for admins to make a sticky thread on how to deal with kernel faults and bugs? I don't know if this is reasonable, or if it would cause too much feedback.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 24, 2016)

Can you tell us a little more about your laptop?

I found this (https://superuser.com/questions/1014989/why-does-the-freebsd-kernal-crash-on-uefi-boot) and it looks like you use the UEFI boot loader. Can you try  booting in BIOS (CSM) mode (if your laptop supports this)?

If you can't (or booting in CSM mode doesn't work either) try one of the 10.3-PRELEASE or 11.0-CURRENT images. Some fixes might be included there that are not part of 10.2-RELEASE: http://ftp.de.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.3/


----------



## 2bulent2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the answers. I will try 11.0 today. I hope it will work.


----------



## 2bulent2 (Jan 26, 2016)

There is no problem with 11.0. But now there is problem about transferring files to the external HDD that I want to install freebsdFreeBSD in. I will try another USB.


----------



## 2bulent2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Now another problem? This is the screenshot
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1-eCH_iCC11aUJGdU1yU3hDMTg/view?usp=sharing


----------

